# Five Soldiers named SFQC Distinguished honor graduates



## Ravage (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.soc.mil/UNS/Releases/2011/February/110225-01.html

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News  Service, Feb. 25, 2011) —Five   Soldiers named Distinguished Honor Graduates at Special Forces  Qualification  Course graduation Feb. 17 at the Crown Coliseum in  Fayetteville, N.C.
Capt.  Thomas P. Womble, Sgt. Robert M. Branch III, Staff Sgt.  Edward J. Knaeble, Sgt.  Jesse D. Pearson and Sgt. Jaron T. Browne were  selected as Distinguished Honor  Graduates for outstanding achievement  representing each Special Forces occupational  specialty.
 Since graduating the course, these Soldiers  have officially  joined the Special Forces community and have been assigned to  one of  the Army's active-duty or National Guard Special Forces Groups.
These  Soldiers spent the last year or more training in core  tactical competencies,  specialty skills, survival, language and culture  skills for their future  endeavors as Special Forces officers, medics,  engineers, communications  specialists and weapons experts.
The  final test for these Soldiers is Robin Sage, a culmination  exercise set in the  fictional country of Pineland, which stretches  across 15 North Carolina  counties. During this time Soldiers infiltrate  Pineland, a war-torn country to  establish and prepare guerrilla forces  to support a resistance movement.
Upon  completion Robin Sage, Soldiers graduate to join the  Special Forces  brotherhood, earning the right to wear the Special  Forces tab and don the  highly coveted Green Beret.
The  Special Forces Qualification Course is conducted by the  U.S. Army John F.  Kennedy Special Warfare Center and School, the  premiere training center for  Civil Affairs, Military Information  Support Operations and Special Forces,  developing agile, adaptive  special-operations Soldiers.

*
*


----------



## Muppet (Feb 25, 2011)

Well done warriors.

F.M.


----------



## LibraryLady (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Gentlemen!

LL


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 26, 2011)

Congrats, Soldiers!


----------



## Dame (Feb 26, 2011)

Awesome. Well done, Hooahs.


----------

